# Plateau force



## Elsa_

Hi everyone!
Could you help me? 

I would like to know how to say "PLATEAU FORCE" in Spansih!
Context:
"Plateau force depends linearly on impactor velocity"

Thank you so much!


----------



## LeoLeo9

Hay alguna gráfica con una zona plana o algo así?
Si es un estudio de líquidos puede ser fuerza de Plateau, que era un científico, pero creo que hablas de impactos así que a lo mejor se refiere a una zona estable, llana...algo así.


----------



## Elsa_

Gracias por la contestación, pero aún no entiendo el significado...
Hay otra frase:
"Exception: small masse and high impact velocity shows no plateau in contact force"


----------



## LeoLeo9

Tienes algún gráfico? Es que puede estar hablándote de un gráfico, una zona llana, estable...


----------



## Elsa_

Si, hay una gráfica Plateau Force vs. Impact Velocity. Hasta los 4 m/s la Plateau Force es costante e igual a 1, a partir de los 4 m/s va incrementando su valor.
Ahí es cuando dice lo de "Plateau force depends linearly on impactor velocity (above 4 m/s)"
Y luego puntualiza con la excepción: "Exception: small masse and high impact velocity shows no plateau in contact force"


----------



## LeoLeo9

En todo lo que veo se refiere a una zona más o menos estable tras un pico o algo así. Y en la segunda frase esto podría traducirse así.


----------



## LeoLeo9

De qué trata el texto más concretamente?


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo traduciría "plateau" por "meseta" (de una curva).
Saludos.


----------



## LeoLeo9

Sí, eso sería algo literal, pero una curva llana no presenta una dependencia lineal...y plateau force? fuerza de meseta?


----------



## LeoLeo9

Podría ser la fuerza de impacto o contacto, cuando se invierte el movimiento en el choque.


----------



## Elsa_

El tema es ensayos y reproducciones de accidentes de coche, siendo las "víctimas" cadáveres y voluntarios.
Este texto concretamente trata sobre las lesiones que sufren en el tórax las "víctimas"


----------



## Cebolleta

Los cuerpos sólidos dejan de ser elásticos (de deformarse) y empiezan a romperse si se les aplica una fuerza constante  que supere un cierto valor. Creo que la "plateau force" es la fuerza límite a partir de la cual se produce dicho colapso plástico.

Deduzco que, en el contexto de accidentes de coche, se trataría de la fuerza límite antes de romperse de los dispositivos que absorben la energía del impacto, o quizá de los huesos del cuerpo humano.

Si esto es lo que buscas, no sé cómo se dice en castellano (dicho físicamente, sería algo así como "fuerza en el punto de ruptura", o "fuerza en el límite plástico").


----------

